
The Noel Smith-Wenkle Salary Negotiation Method (1996) - thealphanerd
http://infohost.nmt.edu/~shipman/org/noel.html
======
jbellis
Obsolete advice.

"Anchoring research helps clarify the question of whether to make the first
offer in a negotiation: by making the first offer, you will anchor the
negotiation in your favor. In fact, Mussweiler and I have shown that making
the first offer affords a bargaining advantage. In our studies, we found that
the final outcome of a negotiation is affected by whether the buyer or the
seller makes the first offer. Specifically, when a seller makes the first
offer, the final settlement price tends to be higher than when the buyer makes
the first offer."

[http://hbswk.hbs.edu/archive/4302.html](http://hbswk.hbs.edu/archive/4302.html)

~~~
fist
Definitely _not_ obsolete advice.

Your link references papers that talking about uneducated buyers buying and
selling things (or services like car maintenance). Not the same as applying
for a job.

If you try to anchor too high when asking for a job you won't be considered
for it because they think that you want more money than they can afford to
pay.

------
yaur
This can backfire. I recently wasted the better part of a day on an interview
and at the end of it found out they were looking to pay around %50 of what I'm
currently making. Things got to that point because I did step one of what the
article suggests.

~~~
nahname
A day is a drop in the bucket if it earns you 20-30% more salary.

------
lstamour
This was a key takeaway for me from "Land the tech job you love" published by
Pragmatic Programmers. Highly recommend this approach, with the caveat that
you should either find out what the company is willing to pay in advance or
really want to work for the company. Remember, money usually isn't the primary
reason to leave a company. That said, I'd also suggest a little negotiation. I
played this game and forgot it was an offer... ;-)

------
2810
So with this, I shouldn't let them know my salary in my current company as
well?

~~~
fist
Definitely not! Otherwise they'll only give you a small raise from what you
were making. If they don't know what you're making (and you're underpaid),
you'll most likely receive a much bigger increase.

~~~
2810
Thanks!! Now I know :)

